# Paintless Dent Removal in Portadown



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Hi all,

Last weekend, Mrs Cooks opened the door of her DS3 into the rear quarter panel of a passing Vauxhall Corsa.

The young guy was really nice, he asked if he could ring his dad, which he did, and they arranged with me to come back up to our house later that evening so I could have a good look at it

Here was the dent just after it happened.



















I wanted to see if the paint was scratched, so I machined it. Actually turned out ok, thankfully.



















I had heard that Dents NI in Portadown had an excellent reputation for sorting this kind of damage, so I sent pictures of the dent to them, and they responded very qui joy to say they'd be happy to repair it.

I was completely astounded by the quality of the repair - short youtube video below. Very many thanks to Andrew at Dents NI for sorting it for me.






Cheers.

Cooks

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

That's impressive Niall.

Those PDR guys are very skilled indeed.

We had a guy repair the door edge of the wife's RS Megane a few years ago after she opened it onto the conservatory window.

Took him 40mins or so tapping away while heating the paint so as to stop at cracking as he manipulated the metal back to where it came from.

Unless you looked at it in the right light at the right angle, you'd never know. Best £40 I'd ever spent!!


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

nbray67 said:


> That's impressive Niall.
> 
> Those PDR guys are very skilled indeed....
> 
> Best £40 I'd ever spent!!


Totally agree, Neil. It was £140 for that. The panel was double skinned, being a rear quarter, so he couldn't get in behind it for the section around the arch body line. He had to glue some rods onto it and use something akin to a slide hammer to gently manipulate it out.

It's almost an art form!!!

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Maxtor (Feb 23, 2007)

That is a great result considering it was on a swage line too!

:thumb:


----------

